# Tycoon or Timber ridge Lakes



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

Any one fish Tycoon or Timber ridge Lakes? I have been to Tycoon a few times and caught a decent amount of bass. I have also caught some blue gill and a few channel catfish. I have been wanting to head over to Tycoon but I never seem to make it that.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Tycoon is a great Cat, Crappie and Bass lake , We mostly fish it for Crappie but Ive caught a few 5+ Lbs Bass from there ,Jig & Pig seems to work best for me . Never fished the other Lake but would also like to hear more about it


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am heading to tycoon in the morning around eleven or twelve. i have caught some 5 and 6 lbs there in the fall but this is the first year i am fishing it in the spring will post and lets you know what i caught if io catch anything


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hit tycoon today at 12:30 and fished till around 4 and nothing. Buddie snagged a 25 lbs carp in the tale so had a little excitement for awhile lol. Talked to around 8 different people and noone was catching anything (bass)
Some guys was catching some crappie on minnows but no bass. But all in all it beat sitting in the house all day doing nothing. Still a good day to be on the water. Better luck next time.


----------



## fishin_fool_69 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have actually had more luck with bass @ Timbre Ridge,usally do my best with small crankbaits,gotta watch out for the theives out there tho,they ripped my stereo out of my truck,along with cd's,my bro in laws cell phone and speakers,so might be a good idea to take anything of value with ya if possible.Good luck!


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

I fished tycoon for about 30 min last sunday before it got dark on my way back up to columbus. I caught one 1/2lb bass on a worm and got a few other bites but nothing really to talk about.


----------

